# NYIP



## stephras07 (Jun 16, 2010)

I am looking at the New York Institute of Photography, particularly their Complete Course in Professional Photography.  Has anyone taken their courses before?  They seem very good, the course seems fairly comprehensive, and they are accredited.  Comments?  Suggestions?

I have to stick with online courses since I live overseas.


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 16, 2010)

stephras07 said:


> I am looking at the New York Institute of Photography, particularly their Complete Course in Professional Photography. Has anyone taken their courses before? They seem very good, the course seems fairly comprehensive, and they are accredited. Comments? Suggestions?
> 
> I have to stick with online courses since I live overseas.


 

I have read mixed reviews about this program. Mostly that there is outdated material sent to the student. Google it and look for reviews.

You may be better off using the money to purchase some books and practice what you read. Although I will admit it is nice to get review of what you work on...which you can get here for free.


----------



## zenliu (Mar 22, 2011)

Caution !!!

I've enrolled with them on January 11 2011, Its been over two month I still haven't received any letter or material from them !!! They charged my credit card straight away.. quoted in the enrollment email 
"In a few days you'll receive your actual Student ID Card in the mail along with the NYI Welcome Booklet that will tell you more about the school, our procedures, and what you can expect during your training. Shortly after that, your Unit One package will arrive.  Since packages take a little longer in transit, please be patient."

It being over two month I haven't received any.  I am starting t get discouraged with the whole NYIP experience.  Who ever is think about NYIP please think again!!


----------



## humburgphoto (Mar 22, 2011)

I was also thinking about it then I read on individual's blog about how he applied and it took months to get responces and his critiqing (sp) back from them. He said you could probably purchase books and learn more at a steady pace then waiting on getting back projects and waiting on boxes.


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 22, 2011)

I would think a local photography course would be a bit better.  But if you in an area where it is not available.  It may be better than nothing at all.  They are pretty pricey though.  I looked into ordering it for my wife.  I read a few places if you send in for their information pack.  If you wait, they will send you a discount coupon a week or two later.  It's like 20% of or something like that.  I think the full course is upwards of $900 before discounts.

I have since had her go through 2 local classes.  The problem with the local classes was the lack of bookwork.  It's all hands on / instruction.  Which is needed, but also should have some bookwork in my opinion.  NYIP has the bookwork but does not have the hands on with an instructor.  Which to me is important.  As there is no one there to answer a question you have while actually taking pictures.  You have to fend for yourself to find the answer why something is not working as it should.  So, I really don't think either way is the best way.  Now you can buy and read books while doing the local instructor.  Which in my opinion wins out over the NYIP courses.  I also don't know if the "certificate" issued by them is worth anything?  Yes, you will learn, and at a pretty big price.  Just not sure how much weight their course carries in the real world.


----------



## NYIP (Mar 28, 2011)

Stephras07,
    This might be biased, but we think we're a pretty darn good school. The particular course you're referring to, the Complete Course in Professional Photography, covers nearly everything--including film. We at the school feel that omitting film photography from the Complete Course robs the student of a _complete_ education in photography. Many of our students actually fall in love with film after the required film lesson and choose to take further lessons in film (these lessons are not required for graduation, but are included in the Course). 
     Our materials, like photographic equipment, are perpetually updated. But the lesson content on the mechanics of photography hasn't changed because the mechanics of light, exposure, aperture, ISO, etc. hasn't changed since the invention of the camera.
     If you ever have a question, all you need to do is call one of our advisors M-F, 9-6; that's part of the Course. They're all working professionals in the photo world.
     Living overseas may delay our shipping times. So you may want to plan for that. We ship materials anywhere in the world but students in the Middle East and China for example, end up waiting longer than our students in Canada, Oklahoma, or Mexico. 

Speaking of materials, @Zenilu. Sorry the materials aren't there yet. PM me or give us a call (212-867-8260 or 800-445-7279). We'll get it sorted. If it's been two months, either you're an overseas student or there's a serious problem with the post. Please contact us so we can figure this out.

NYIP


----------



## Bram (Mar 28, 2011)

OH SNAP! ^


----------



## Nubbs (Mar 28, 2011)

From my personal experience I would recommend staying as far away from any for profit school as you can. 

Its funny how NYIP never had an account on this forum until they were being bashed. I wonder if somebody did a liittle google research this morning and came across some not so good information and decided that they should create an account so they could play damage control?

If your gut is telling you something is wrong than I would trust it.  Type in "review" after the name of any school and see what pops up.  I found all kinds of information on my last school that way.  So much so that I transferred.


----------



## NYIP (Mar 28, 2011)

Nubbs brings up a good point; several, actually. Firstly, going with your gut is paramount in selecting a school. Secondly, selecting a school worthy of your time requires Google, the school's name and keywords like, "review." Thirdly, you definitely should exercise caution when you pay for an education. "You get what you pay for" isn't universally true in this area. 

And finally, we have started looking for problems people have with our school on forums. We figure that forums are a good place to find students that might be having issues with some aspect of the education we're providing...and if we find such issues, we'll move to fix them immediately. 

We wouldn't quite call this thread a bashing; in fact, we're pretty grateful that it brought one issue in particular to light--zenliu's missing materials. 

(Once again zenliu, please PM us or email us or give us a call.)


----------



## photocist (Mar 28, 2011)

Why would you want to take the course? Do you want to improve composition? Learn the how to work your camera?

My suggestion is to read, read, read, shoot, shoot, shoot, rinse and repeat. Post your photos on various photography websites for critique, and you got yourself a photography course and you are the instructor!


----------

